# Plow Disk Cooking



## Tripel

For those who enjoy Southwestern cooking, this is must have. 

I first saw one of these while watching a show about Argentina on the Travel Channel. The locals used a cast iron plow disk for cooking meals over a fire. I believe the correct name is "Discada". They would grill together a variety of meat and veggies to put on tortillas. Simple enough.

This may be a common item for those of you in the Southwestern states, but I had a hard time finding one to purchase. I finally found one from SouthwestDisk, and I have been using it like crazy. The disks are very large, and it's a great way to serve a lot of people on a small budget. 

Check out the Southwest Disk website. They sell seasoned cast iron disks and also have some recipes. The recipe I use the most (and that has pictured instructions) is from another website.


----------



## Staphlobob

Chimay was once declared by Michael Jackson (the beer critic) to be the best beer in the world. At least for that year - 1994 or somewhere around that year.

But probably still the best.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Staphlobob said:


> Chimay was once declared by Michael Jackson (the beer critic) to be the best beer in the world. At least for that year - 1994 or somewhere around that year.
> 
> But probably still the best.



Red or blue?


----------

